#   >  MFJ-974HB

## RA9CUU

!
  MFJ-974HB   ,    .
     ,            0     ,         .       ,       .
73!

----------

,    . 
       ,        -  ,                       -  , . , .      -    :Smile: .    .          - ,       (?).
 , ,    :Razz: .

----------


## RA9CUU

,  ,         .
       241,5 ,       600    28 .
        TS-570 DG            .  ,    ,     .    MFJ    .   MFJ-491E  .

----------

*RA9CUU*,         20        28 600  (-   = 1)   .
 3,65   14,15       .  1,91  ,  ,     "" -  Rtr  Xtr -        -   .    1,9    .
     -   R<-ZL->X.

----------


## RA9CUU

To  
          12 ,     - 4  (    IV).

----------

> 12 ,   - 4 (  IV).


       (  ,      2000 ).      -20  - .. -   ...
  ,     100 .       - -    :Crying or Very sad: ...
     -    1,9=1139  + J2479 O -  ...

----------


## RA9CUU

,      ,      (    )   500 ,   4  2,2 - 2,0   2 ,     ,      .        ,             ,     .    MFJ-941E    .

----------


## RV9CPK

:Smile:           .

----------


## BTR4IK

-  .
      40   1/2  .         .
     ,      1:4 .
   -    ,              ,   .               !
    -  ...
   -    .
 -      ?

----------


## ivin

> .
>       -    ,    .     10!     .
>  -   ,              ...


   ?

----------

ivin

----------


## UA3RRT

,      MFJ?
  ""   ?
  ,     ...

----------


## UT4UHG

> ,      MFJ?
>   ""   ?


     MFJ-974HB    ,    - ""  ,        . ,     ,  . 73!

----------


## UA3RRT

> !


   !
       ...
  !

----------


## UA3RRT

> 


 ,  !



> MFJ?


   :    ?
          ...

----------


## ua9acv

993B,     , ,    ,  ,   
 ,      ,     , -   , ,
 .      ,       -    .  MFJ,  - ,
 ,  -    - , ,    - sheiz 100%.  .  ,
      ,        .

----------

:



> ,      MFJ?...


  ,       .

    -   ( )   
          . 
      ,       ?

----------


## UA3RRT

:
  .   ,   ,  ,     ( ,    !)
   .       .
  ,   .
,      -..  .
-  !

----------


## UA3RRT

> !


 !
-  ,    ...
      !
73!
 , .

----------


## SAM

+ -? ?

----------


## SAM

, ,   ,    :    FWD ( ) ,     Q103,  Q104       LM324,  ,      -   .

----------


## SAM

> 


 SW101 "HIGH/LOW".

----------

